

Ask HN: What's interesting to do in SF the day before Thanksgiving? - aaronbrethorst

I live in Seattle, but my girlfriend and I are in the Bay Area for Thanksgiving visiting her family. We were planning on going to SF MOMA today for the Cartier-Bresson exhibit, but just discovered that it's closed for the holiday.<p>Any have suggestions on interesting things to do in San Francisco today?
======
aaronbrethorst
I ended up working through the day and going to Range in the Mission for
dinner. Great food. Saw Kevin Rose, of all people, there.

